# I need a good doughnut recipie



## the_only_me (Jul 8, 2008)

I have been wanting to try to make doughnuts but all the recipies i have tried come out dry and flavorless so i was just wandering if anyone wanted to share a recipe if not i will understand though and mabey teach me how to make my own. also i have wanted to make my own smoothie recipe so if anyone can help plz do


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

Do you wish to make cake type or raised doughnuts?

smoothies I just wing it--protein which is tofu or yogurt or soy powder, lots of frozen berries, maybe a banana or orange and more yogurt to get the right consistency. Some ground flax seeds and maybe a dollop of honey. Great fuel for the morning!!!!!
Nan


----------



## the_only_me (Jul 8, 2008)

a raised doughnut


----------



## chefboyofdees (Nov 11, 2007)

however, she had 4 children to feed "back in the days" and lived on a farm. Hope this helps.

Raised Doughnuts:

1 cup scaled milk
1/4 cup shortening
1/3 cup sugar
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 cup warm water
1 pkg yeast
3 1/2 to 4 cups flour
2 eggs, well beaten

Pour hot milk over sugar, shortening and salt. Let cool until lukewarm. Stir in 1 cup of the flour and beat until smooth. Dissolve yeast in warm water and add to flour mixture. Add about half of the remaining flour and mix well. Add beaten eggs and beat until smooth. Add enough of remaining flour to make a soft dough. Turn out on a lightly floured board. Let rest 5-10 minutes. Knead 5-8 minutes. Put in greased pan and let rise until double in bulk. Work down and let rise again. Work down, roll out and cut. Let rise until light and fry in deep fat set to about 370F until done, turn once.

Let drain on wire rack to cool.

(She also has another raised donut recipe and one for Long Johns if you are interested. If so, send me an email or private message and I'll send it to you. Hope this helps.

Cantor 
*Shmuel*
aka Chef Boy of Dee's


----------



## fayerah (Aug 31, 2010)

please share long john recipe. thanks


----------

